# Mumble overlay working?



## dareni (Apr 18, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has had success with the overlay feature of audio/mumble.

Looks like it wants to work. The layout tab shows my desktop, but when I click apply - ok to enable overlay nothing shows.  I noticed a patch applied to an overlay file, may be someone has it working. I just built it on RELENG-8.2 amd64 from ports with these options:


```
_OPTIONS_READ=mumble-1.2.3
WITH_DBUS=true
WITHOUT_BONJOUR=true
WITH_MUMBLE11X=true
WITHOUT_SYSCELT=true
```


----------



## fwaggle (Apr 20, 2011)

What game or whatever are you trying to inject it into? I'm led to believe it will "work" for native FreeBSD binaries, so I would say it would depend on what you're trying to get it to display in. I don't believe it will work for Linux binaries, unless you used a linux client (which I don't think will work that great either).

I'm not sure if the OpenGL overlay is any different, but I know on Win32, the overlay doesn't support 64-bit games.

I don't run FreeBSD on the desktop so I never use the client part of it.


----------



## dareni (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried it on my fvwm2 desktop over an xterm, not sure if this is the correct use for overlay. I also tried it with games/iourbanterror which is supposed to support mumble. I'm wondering if I need to enable the OpenGL overlay feature somewhere. When I get time I'll have another dig around. Thanks.


----------



## fwaggle (Apr 26, 2011)

dareni said:
			
		

> I tried it on my fvwm2 desktop over an xterm, not sure if this is the correct use for overlay. I also tried it with games/iourbanterror which is supposed to support mumble. I'm wondering if I need to enable the OpenGL overlay feature somewhere. When I get time I'll have another dig around. Thanks.



Unless xterm is OpenGL-based, it won't work there. It's really only "intended" for fullscreen games (though any apps, including non-fullscreen, that use OpenGL will have an overlay if you desire it), but I'm not familiar with UrT as a client at all. If UrT has "optional" OpenGL support, then you'll need that on for the overlay to work, I believe (I don't use FOSS as a desktop so I'm none too familiar with the workings of the overlay outside of Win32).

I think as long as you're trying to use it on an OpenGL program, that's of the same arch as you built Mumble (eg, Mumble is 32 bit and your game is 32 bit) then it should "just work" - if it doesn't, stop by the Mumble IRC channel (#mumble on Freenode) and ask about the linux overlay.


----------

